# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Господа, лучший Wi-fi раутер за $200.

## FUNTIK666

Господа, необходим данный девайс, основные требования такие:

1. Должен выжимать высокие скорости (9-10 метров в сек)
2. Иметь как можно более высокую зону покрытия
3. Желательно иметь поддержку dd wrt
4. Остальные плюшки в стиле флешка в хвост совсем не обязательны, но и не возбраняются :)

Пока остановился на *Cisco Linksys E3000*. Кто-нибудь может посоветовать что-нибудь лучше? Или может скажет про плюсы и минусы этого девайса? Заранее огромное спасибо :)

----------


## Pdv

Линксусы хорошие и интересные машинки, но с ними надо хорошенько повозиться, чтобы создать идеал) Если не смущает, что придется ковыряться - берите его.
Если хотите по-меньше возиться, то могу посоветовать Netgear.. модель подберите под себя, но производитель по обзорам достаточно не плохой.
Не советую брать Асусы и Длинки. Длинки из брака не вылазят, а асусы очень сильно занижают скорость и виснут, хотя умельцы говорят, что после перепрошивки, половина глюков пропадает )

----------


## Pdv

Взял себе домой Netgear WNR3500L-100RUS, доволен как удав :)

----------


## FUNTIK666

> Взял себе домой Netgear WNR3500L-100RUS, доволен как удав :)


Какие скорости выдает? )

----------


## Pdv

по 2ip.ru -
Входящая скорость 	12.54 Mбит/сек
Исходящая скорость 	7.70 Mбит/сек 

кстати, знает кто нормальные замерщики скоростей?)

----------

